# Leg Pains



## Mark T (Jul 20, 2012)

First of all, I'm not on Statins!

I've been getting calf and thing muscle strains much easier recently and was wondering if anyone else has these.

I've spoken with a few of the joggers and they reckon that I'm not warming up enough before going for a walk!  However, all I'm generally doing is going for a 2 km walk in my lunch break (averaging about 6 km/h) so I didn't think I'd need much of a warm up for that.

So do you warm up for a walk?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 20, 2012)

No, certainly not! I can't imagine that it is due to that Mark. I do minimal warm-up for a 5 mile run, so walking shouldn't require any more of a warm-up than, er, walking  I did read something a little while ago saying that even warming up before a run (not sprints) is unnecessary - better to simply start off gently and let everything get warmed up, which makes a lot of sense. This is because an awful lot of people in their 'warm-ups' end up overdoing all the stretching and lay themselves open to a greater likelihood of injury once they start running!

Any changes to your lifestyle/diet/routine/medications recently? Are you sleeping OK? I'd be inclined to go to the doctor's if I had something unexplained and out of the ordinary like this (although, to be fair, I wouldn't have even considered going to the GP prior to diagnosis!)


----------



## Mark T (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks Alan,

I have dropped a few cals and thus my weight again, but dropping from 67 ish kg to 66 ish kg shouldn't really make a difference (although my weigh day is Saturday, so I'll see where I am then).

I might keep and eye on it and see what happens.  My carpool has been using his Jeep this week, and that's not the most comfortable thing to ride in.  So perhaps it's from bracing myself.  No seatbelts   but you do get interesting looks when you go past 

I do tend to feel tight muscles after I do a 10-15 km cycle on the weekends, but I put that down to pushing it a bit.


----------



## MCH (Jul 20, 2012)

I find that when I exercise/dance (ballroom/Sottish Country), if I do not have enough salt, I end up with cramp. I now make sure that when I go to the gym, I put a salt sachet (you know the ones you get in cafe's) in my water bottle and that seems to help. 

(I know this may be "politically incorrect", but it seems to work for me.  )

It could simply be that because you are getting fitter, you are doing more than you think and therefore need a little more salt to compensate for the extra sweating/perspiring/glowing you are doing. 

Might be worth a try and if you don't notice an improvement, head for you G.P.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 21, 2012)

Diet Indian Tonic Water with hint of lemon from morrisons works for me. I have a quite physical job. up & down ladders & scaffold etc.


----------

